# Ramone from a JL '59 Impala



## Dr_Synth (Sep 11, 2006)

My personal favorite from CARS is Ramone. Started as a JL '59 Impala. Had to cut down the posts, cut the glass for gearplate clearance, then narrow the fronts & rears to tuck them into the wheel wells:



















Then some acrylic sculpting at the front, deep purple metalflake. I tried decals for the flames, no go... appreciate suggestions for how to do the flame job.



















But wait, there's more -- how low can you go ? Lowered the rear 2+ millimeters by cutting new rear axle mount, trimming the pinion shaft, and hollowing out the gearplate to clear the crown gear:



















Had to go back to narrow rear wheels & tires to clear the inside of the fender crease. But now we're nearly dragging the tail !










It actually handles pretty well.. Now if I could get it to spray some sparks !

Manny


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Manny,

That is awesome...great job. I've been meaning to lower my 59's for ages now and haven't had a chance. Gotta throw a set of twice pipes on the side and fuzzy dice from the mirror homes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh that is COOOOOOL! Didn't JL do a '59 in just about that color? Only problem is it has a blower sticking through the hood...

--rick


----------



## Dr_Synth (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, Rick, they did Hot Wheels style with the open hood & big chome blower motor.

Two things left to do -- gotta figure out how to do the flame job. Ink jet decals don't cut it, and I know I can't paint them myself. Also, I'm waiting for RRR to finish their new wire wheels to really set it off.

Manny


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Unreal . . .*

Dr Synth,

Have played with HO in the past. Have done a little work on them.

But, nothing like what you've done with that 59. Body work and then messing with that tiny [to me] chassis too boot, unreal. 

I went to 1/32 because of size, easier for me to fool with 1/32.

Very nicely done, can't believe what some guys can do with HO. I'm impressed with what you did . . .

Jas
Edited, spel check . . .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice. There's a perosn on eBay who sells GREAT high quality waterslide flamelicks 

check out RADICAL DECALS.. this guys's flamelicks are great

I';ve used these before and they were great. I just bought some more today


----------



## Dr_Synth (Sep 11, 2006)

vj,

Thanks for the info -- I've seen their stuff, and it's very nice. Unfortunately, I need very long, but narrow, 3 color 'licks. I'm still playing around w/ ink jet stuff.

BTW, I've seem some of your stuff on this board, verrry nice...


----------

